
The Cold, Hard Facts of Freezing to Death - joegahona
https://www.outsideonline.com/2152131/freezing-death
======
gringoDan
Is it just me or has Outside Magazine really stepped it up with its online
content recently? I never used to read it, but it seems like recently I've
been stumbling across 1-2 high-quality long-form articles a week.

~~~
sevensor
Could be, but this particular one is old.

